
MailGirl – A RESTful service for sending templated emails upon request - GCSBOSS
https://gitlab.com/GCSBOSS/mailgirl
======
Porthos9K
So, MailGirl is just a nail merge tool implemented in JavaScript and running
on Node, right?

Why call it Mail _Girl_ , anyway? Why not "MailAssist" or some other gender-
neutral name?

~~~
andai
_MailHuman_

